# Gramophone Awards 2020



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I always like to see who wins awards!
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards...awards/gramophone-classical-music-awards-2020


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It would be interesting to see the nominated recordings. I wasn’t aware of the Gesualdo.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> It would be interesting to see the nominated recordings. I wasn't aware of the Gesualdo.


I could look through my mails and see if I can find them. I have seen the nominated a while back. I subscribe to their newsletter. I can't right now though, busy day with 2 "corona concerts" with the high-school. (This was a litte break from a fastpaced day.)


----------



## Dick Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

Glad to see the new recording of Handel's Agrippina with Joyce DiDonato was the winner in the opera category. This is one of Handel's opera's that is already well-served on disc by the earlier Gardiner recording and others - but the new recording is very different and deserving of recognition in its own right.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I can't right now though, busy day with 2 "corona concerts" with the high-school. (This was a litte break from a fastpaced day.)


I can imagine that's pretty nerve wracking if you're running them!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It's actually pretty easy-going! The "church servant" was a bit stressed out with keeping the restrictions accordingly. Our school has had no cases of covid 19, but several have been tested and been quarantined some days, waiting for the test result. The students in charge of the concerts are the 2nd year class and they have control!
...Yes, I have a break before the concerts start, one at 17.30 and one at 20.00 and then we have to rig down.
...and here's the shortlist for the awards!
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/classi...sical-music-awards-2020-shortlist-is-revealed


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Dick Johnson said:


> Glad to see the new recording of Handel's Agrippina with Joyce DiDonato was the winner in the opera category. This is one of Handel's opera's that is already well-served on disc by the earlier Gardiner recording and others - but the new recording is very different and deserving of recognition in its own right.


I saw Donato live in this - superb.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Looks like we have a new contender for "very attractive female musician" in Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla.

I wonder if her name will reduce her popularity.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's actually pretty easy-going! The "church servant" was a bit stressed out with keeping the restrictions accordingly. Our school has had no cases of covid 19, but several have been tested and been quarantined some days, waiting for the test result. The students in charge of the concerts are the 2nd year class and they have control!
> ...Yes, I have a break before the concerts start, one at 17.30 and one at 20.00 and then we have to rig down.
> ...and here's the shortlist for the awards!
> https://www.gramophone.co.uk/classi...sical-music-awards-2020-shortlist-is-revealed


Ah yes, well the kids always carry it off . . . they just have to smile sweetly and everyone loves them.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...and here's the shortlist for the awards!
> https://www.gramophone.co.uk/classi...sical-music-awards-2020-shortlist-is-revealed


Thanks -- listening to the Kurtag now! Zwiegespräche. VG.


----------

